# Virginia Beach Oceanfront riders in Shadowlawn...



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

If any of you were out in full Columbia pro kit this morning, next time you suck my wheel the whole way down General Booth, at least say hi and introduce yourself!  I mean c'mon, you are obviously a total badass kitted out with all that gear, if you are gonna ride a hack like mines wheel, say hello!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Why bother?*

As a long time cyclist in the VB area, I can honestly say it's generally full or fuvk*ing retards. I've never seen so many silly kooks on bikes in my life (riding in upstate NY for example, cool serious cyclist), specially these tools who I sometimes see from some local team "Frogs." Can't miss these idiots, ugly ass kits and if you nod while passing on the other side, they pretend they are training too hard (Tour De France). Ride alone man, as the locals here hate all these assh*les clogging the road on Saturday morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

*this is why I don't wear pro team jerseys*

Because I'll be mistaken for a jack_ss. I have given waves and hellos on General Booth and its always met with silence. Maybe its the fact that we're trying to not to get killed by the fleet from Pungo offroad, inc. But as ugly as the Frogs kit is, they're a reasonable group. Its just that they sell their jerseys in the shop, so any knucklehead can pull one on and act like an idiot.

But its kinda true, riders in VB can be snotty. I've spent alot of saddle time in Raliegh and Charlotte with much friendlier results.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Andy C said:


> Because I'll be mistaken for a jack_ss. I have given waves and hellos on General Booth and its always met with silence. Maybe its the fact that we're trying to not to get killed by the fleet from Pungo offroad, inc. But as ugly as the Frogs kit is, they're a reasonable group. Its just that they sell their jerseys in the shop, so any knucklehead can pull one on and act like an idiot.
> 
> But its kinda true, riders in VB can be snotty. I've spent alot of saddle time in Raliegh and Charlotte with much friendlier results.


Well if you see someone else wave, it's probably me! No one I see ever waves back either, and I ride Gen Booth every day on my commute. I'm on a red and black Ridley Damocles, so if you see me, feel free to wave!


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

If we continue to acknowledge other riders, the positive vibe will catch on. Regardless if I get a wave back, I will continue to give a wave or nod. If we stop, then we are no better than those who turn their nose up or ignore other riders. Misery loves company and the only cure is optimism.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

On the way in today, had one guy wave as he passed, and one broad who totally wouldn't even acknowledge me a we stood together at a light.... So 50/50...


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I was referring to. . .*



gegarrenton said:


> On the way in today, had one guy wave as he passed, and one broad who totally wouldn't even acknowledge me a we stood together at a light.... So 50/50...


On the roads of say Muddy Creek, Nanny's Creek and such. I could see not letting go on General Booth, as that road is nuts.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

QQUIKM3 said:


> On the roads of say Muddy Creek, Nanny's Creek and such. I could see not letting go on General Booth, as that road is nuts.


Ah, but the side draft is great during rush hour!


----------



## paisan (Sep 8, 2009)

Until my recent surgery. I used to routinely ride on the pungo and blackwater loops and I've noticed that the chances of someone returning a hello are based on what pace the group is going. A's almost never say anything in return, B's 50/50 chance, C's almost always return a greeting. 

Not sure if the A's are too self important to say anything or just being safe in a paceline at speed. But seriously does saying hello take anymore concentration than reaching for a bottle?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Other senseless questions*



paisan said:


> Until my recent surgery. I used to routinely ride on the pungo and blackwater loops and I've noticed that the chances of someone returning a hello are based on what pace the group is going. A's almost never say anything in return, B's 50/50 chance, C's almost always return a greeting.
> 
> Not sure if the A's are too self important to say anything or just being safe in a paceline at speed. But seriously does saying hello take anymore concentration than reaching for a bottle?



Why do we feel compelled to wave at other cyclist?

If a group of 20 riders pass by me and wave, do I have to wave to all of them?

Should I wave to people in my own group if I pass them?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Lifelover said:


> Why do we feel compelled to wave at other cyclist?
> 
> If a group of 20 riders pass by me and wave, do I have to wave to all of them?
> 
> Should I wave to people in my own group if I pass them?


I generally wave to people I see whether I'm biking or jogging or just walking. I also hold doors for people, and wait for people to cross the parking lot when I am in my car even if I have the right of way. I guess just having respect for your fellow man and all that....

And no, obviously passing in your own group doesn't really cal for a wave, you are already with those people.

Maybe i am old fashioned, but I am only 30 years old, so that would seem odd..


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

paisan said:


> Until my recent surgery. I used to routinely ride on the pungo and blackwater loops and I've noticed that the chances of someone returning a hello are based on what pace the group is going. A's almost never say anything in return, B's 50/50 chance, C's almost always return a greeting.
> 
> Not sure if the A's are too self important to say anything or just being safe in a paceline at speed. But seriously does saying hello take anymore concentration than reaching for a bottle?


Interesting observation. I'm on pungo roads weekly. If I'm on the front, regardless of pace, I wave at passing riders. Somehow I feel like I'm representing the paceline by being on front, so I like to be polite. However, if I'm in the middle -- especially on when I'm having to work to stay on -- I rarely wave.


----------

